# Baitcaster side plate fell off - help



## Tony G (May 14, 2019)

I have an Abu garcia Revo X baitcaster and the side plate fell off. Opposite side of the handle. I don’t know if any parts fell out or if this it. I also found this plastic piece on the ground by where the side plate fell off but can’t tell if it is part of the reel. Any help is appreciated. The reel seems to work without that piece and I can’t even get that piece to fit anywhere.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get instructions with the reel? That should show all the parts and pllacement, or take the reel to a repair shop.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tony G said:


> View attachment 329761
> View attachment 329763
> View attachment 329765
> I have an Abu garcia Revo X baitcaster and the side plate fell off. Opposite side of the handle. I don’t know if any parts fell out or if this it. I also found this plastic piece on the ground by where the side plate fell off but can’t tell if it is part of the reel. Any help is appreciated. The reel seems to work without that piece and I can’t even get that piece to fit anywhere.


The white and black plastic piece isn't in mine, I just took the side plate off mine to see what was going on with yours. The side plate looks complete so should be able to just put it back on and it should be fine


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I do not believe the piece in question is part of this reel! However, keep the part until you use the reel next time just to make sure. The side plate will go on rotated 45 degrees out of position and then rotate to lock in position.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

What they said

here is a link to reel part diagrams if that helps
http://www.abugarcia.com/AbuGarcia-reel-schematics.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

_*Leeabu is the best place to have your reels repaired or cleaned and recondation.*_
_*Akron Area*_


----------



## Tony G (May 14, 2019)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> The white and black plastic piece isn't in mine, I just took the side plate off mine to see what was going on with yours. The side plate looks complete so should be able to just put it back on and it should be fine



Thanks so much


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tony G said:


> Thanks so much


Anytime man!


----------

